

Embracing OpenID: "Clickpass did it for me" - subwindow
http://paulstamatiou.com/2008/06/04/embracing-openid

======
justindz
I'm not going to repeat my whole comment here, but the thing that still
bothers me about OpenID is the incentive/adoption interplay. I don't think
OpenID will take off until big players with large user bases make it the
preferred authentication method. The problem is that the big players have an
incentive to be providers but not be consumers. Therefore, the average
internet user has _more OpenID providers than sites on which they can actually
use OpenID each day (in many cases, this is 1 provider, 0 sites, which still
illustrates the point)._

I don't think grass roots is going to solve this and I think the incentive
needs to be inverted, somehow, for this to get past the trough of
disillusionment, or whatever.

